# Angelfish Fry & BBS Hatchery



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

We've been checking the eggs very carefully every day since they were laid. As of yesterday we can see their little eyes. Expect tomorrow, Sunday at the latest they should be free swimming. :blueyay: SOOO excited!!

Set up a baby brine hatchery several days ago, but don't think the first batch hatched. We fed what we thought hatched to the angel parents in order to keep them well fed and off the babies this time.

 Tonight we're going to make some changes. Found a DIY set up and we'll be placing 2-litre bottle inside our guppy grow out tank to maintain temps for the hatchery. When we got the kit the instructions said to "maintain constant light". In researching BBS breeding I couldn't find this sort of instruction anywhere else and figured it was to maintain temps which seems logical. Has anyone heard of light playing a factor in hatching BBS?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Pictures, where are the pictures??


----------



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Pictures, where are the pictures??


 
ROFLMAO! Haven't gotten around to it yet. We'll post some tonight Kymmie...PROMISE!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

well come on we want to se 'em... congrats!!! as for the light every source i looked at never mentioned light either sorry.......


----------



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

bearwithfish said:


> well come on we want to se 'em... congrats!!! as for the light every source i looked at never mentioned light either sorry.......


Thanks! As it happens when i went home at lunch and checked on the fry (i was going to snap a few pics to post while i was at it) the parents had moved them from the leaf to.....eek the intake pipe! We didn't have the intake covered yet so I quickly grabbed hosery and covered it. I'll take some pics tonight and post them. Ironnically them being moved to the intake pipe is a much better angle for me to photograph now.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

It's a good thing you went home for lunch instead of eating at your desk!!


----------



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> It's a good thing you went home for lunch instead of eating at your desk!!


Yes it is! But, I go home for lunch every day, barring any lunch meetings or other things. With the three dogs at home I go home let them out and spend (and share when i eat) lunch with them. I'm really, really glad I checked on them too! who knows how many we lost from the time the parents moved them till i checked?


----------



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

bearwithfish said:


> well come on we want to se 'em... congrats!!! as for the light every source i looked at never mentioned light either sorry.......


Oh, forgot, thank you for the comment on the lighting requirement. I haven't seen it anywhere but the instructions on the starter kit we bought either. I'm pleased with the DIY instructions I found and we're going to set that up tonight.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

What would i do without my Aquariangel?.........They should be swimming around by tomorrow..........Just seen one dart from leaf to leaf, i guess he's testing his new found fins!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

well then send us the pix


----------



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

bearwithfish said:


> well then send us the pix


 
Ok, ok! Here they are.....


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Awww...babies! Love it! 
I'm so glad you went home for lunch


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

whoooooooo hoooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!111 very nice


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats, its hard to believe they begin so small. I've been looking for angels but cant find any small one around here.


----------



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

well sad to say that all the fry were lost....to mom & dad for dinner. but to be expected, it was only their second hatch. we're ready for the next lay. plan to pull what they lay the eggs on and put in the breeder net this time. guess we should have thought of that before since we have the nets, oh well. in the mean time we came up with this set up for the BBS hatchery. two litre bottle held into one of the adult guppy tanks with a hanger, airhose w/stone, real simple. it worked fine but by the time the bbs hatched the fry were appetizers. :|


----------

